# ICD-10 code, help please



## lbarbar (Nov 21, 2015)

Hello, 

a twin pregnant woman in her 32 week ,..was admitted with abdominal and low back pain .... 

she was discharged with the same diagnosis, abdominal pain and low back pain ....

i have two question:
1- i am not sure how to code the abdominal pain ........should i use O26.893 "Other specified pregnancy related conditions, third trimester" then use abdominal pain code? as no code for abdominal pain complicating pregnancy available?

2- should i use O30.93 (Multiple gestation, unspecified, third trimester) and 3A.32 together? or no need for 3A.32?

Thank you in advance


----------



## CodingKing (Nov 21, 2015)

I'm not sure about 1 but 

#2 

There is a code also notice on O30.93:
code from category Z3A, Weeks of gestation, to identify the specific week of the pregnancy.


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 21, 2015)

The O30-O48 section of codes states:Maternal care related to the fetus and amniotic cavity and possible delivery problems 
O26 is in the O20-O29 section for Other maternal disorders predominantly related to pregnancy 
So if these were pregnancy related then go with 
O26.893
Plus the code for the abd pain, the lumbago, and the Z3A.32


----------



## lbarbar (Nov 21, 2015)

Thank you Coding king & mitchellde... your replies were helpful


----------

